# Edmonton - Unlikely Suspects at Argyll Motorsports July 20 1-4pm



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Like motorcycles, boats, snowmobiles etc? We're playing there outdoors Saturday, 1-4. Current forecast doesn't look great, but hopefully it changes for the better. Come say hi and hear some classic and modern rock - our very talented theatrically trained singer can really bring it, she just kills some of these tunes!

US - Unlikely Suspects Band

Argyll MS - Argyll Motorsports & Marine | Edmonton's Largest Motorcycle Dealer Featuring New and Pre-Owned Motorcycles, ATVs, Boats, E-Bikes, Outboards, Side By Sides, Snowmobiles, Scooters, snowbikes | Parts, Service, Motorcycle Gear and Financing Available in Edmonton, AB | Arctic Cat, BMW Motorrad, Argo XTV, Ducati, Triumph, Polar Kraft Boats, Stryker Inflatable Boats, G3 Boats, Suzuki, Textron Off-Road, Yamaha, Yamaha Generators, Yamaha Marine, Godfrey Pontoon Boats, Stanley Boats, Yeti Snow MX


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Looks like it could be sunny in the aft, here's hoping. They're giving away a $15,000 (Suzuki, I think) but you have to be there to win! Draw about 3-3:30, don't quote me on that, check out the link above if you're interested.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

How did things go yesterday?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vadsy said:


> How did things go yesterday?


Good day, weather was perfect, we were well received. One minor tech glitch with a drum coming unplugged blew up a song, but no other train wrecks. Probably 350-400 people there for the draw.


----------

